# Lifespan and Value of a 2003 Rancilio Silvia



## LJH (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi,

I've found a 2003 Silvia for sale, I was looking for a used gaggia classic, but this isn't too far off in price. It's described as good condition and seems to have been looked after.

Has averaged 2-3 coffee's per day.

What would you value this at?

Is it likely to break anytime soon?

If it does break, what parts typically fail and how costly would it be to repair?

Thanks,

Luke


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm only guessing here, but it'd probably go for around £160-180 ish if it was in decent condition. It could have a load of replaced parts in it already, so there's no way of knowing what could go wrong and when. Typical things to break are pump (~£40), boiler & element (~£120), thermostats (£15), solenoid valve (£45), general seals (£5).


----------



## LJH (Jan 10, 2015)

It's at £155 with postage. Looks decent condition. I should have mentioned, it's only replacement parts so far are a faulty on/off switch, shower screen, and the portafilter gasket's been replaced a few times.

So it's the boiler and element that's the potential sylvia slayer.

Thanks a lot


----------



## LJH (Jan 10, 2015)

I guess those parts are equally as likely to fail and as costly on a gaggia classic of the same age?


----------



## LJH (Jan 10, 2015)

It was only available for a a few hours, then sold for £143!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Quite so. If the Silvia has been cared for, should be worth the asking price. 2003 Silvia has a boiler and heating element combined. It is possible to replace the heating element but you need the right tools. There's a place that will do it for £50.00 plus postage which is cheaper than buying a new boiler/heating element assembly.


----------

